# Could you guys help me out?



## Ayeaka (Mar 21, 2012)

[Click]
I get school credit for people taking this survey... credit that I REALLY need, because I'm not doing so hot in it. At the beginning of the year, there were a lot of assignments I didn't get, because the prof had the wrong email written down for me. x-x And I never knew this.

It's ip based, so once per household unfortunately, but I would really appreciate you guys taking this.
For name to credit, Brittany Kuppin.

On Monday we were told we have 1300 responses as a class total. We're hoping for 2000 by Friday, which is the cut off date.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, done.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 22, 2012)

i did it becuse i felt like being nice

and i really didn't feel like doing a survey atm eather


----------



## Ad Hoc (Mar 22, 2012)

Done and done.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 22, 2012)

Completed, Good Luck. :s


----------



## Sar (Mar 22, 2012)

Done, because I feel like being helpful today. =3


----------



## Viridis (Mar 22, 2012)

Done,  I have a feeling you'll have a strange but humorous story for the "memorable dream" response.


----------



## Onnes (Mar 22, 2012)

After hitting "Done" it just brought up a blank page. I guess it worked?


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll help you by filling it out.


----------



## BRN (Mar 22, 2012)

Done n' done


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 26, 2012)

Filled in  the survey, good luck! c:


----------

